# Knackered after a horrible day of finding things.



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 16, 2021)

The things I do to just to get crappy stuff. My main spot had high water, was muddy, and had currents. Very sketchy. Found a bottle on the only accessible bank and lost it stumbling over stupid huge weeds, which is stupid. Went to 2 other creeks in town and had pot luck. Tons of milk glass jars and only 3 bottles. I broke one with me stumbling AGAIN. I had a nasty encounter, when I got to the end of my journey. There was a ‘pool’ of trash and rotted wood. I wanted to get to the road near by so I thought “Well” - I regretted this. I went waist deep in this stew of ungodly substances and objects. Oh, and then to make it better, I was in someone’s back yard when I got out of the swamp. Well, I tried following the creek (barley one anymore) until I got to a huge, deep, pond (?) in it. So I had to run across someone’s backyard to the street nearby. ANYWAY, what’s the finds you may ask. Here. I actually like the prohibition bottle, never seen one in that size before. Hesitated to take it but stumbled apon it again and took it. Maybe I should have a rule if I want to take something in the first place, I should probably go with my instinct and take it. It actually reminds me of the big strap sided flasks.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 17, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> The things I do to just to get crappy stuff. My main spot had high water, was muddy, and had currents. Very sketchy. Found a bottle on the only accessible bank and lost it stumbling over stupid huge weeds, which is stupid. Went to 2 other creeks in town and had pot luck. Tons of milk glass jars and only 3 bottles. I broke one with me stumbling AGAIN. I had a nasty encounter, when I got to the end of my journey. There was a ‘pool’ of trash and rotted wood. I wanted to get to the road near by so I thought “Well” - I regretted this. I went waist deep in this stew of ungodly substances and objects. Oh, and then to make it better, I was in someone’s back yard when I got out of the swamp. Well, I tried following the creek (barley one anymore) until I got to a huge, deep, pond (?) in it. So I had to run across someone’s backyard to the street nearby. ANYWAY, what’s the finds you may ask. Here. I actually like the prohibition bottle, never seen one in that size before. Hesitated to take it but stumbled apon it again and took it. Maybe I should have a rule if I want to take something in the first place, I should probably go with my instinct and take it. It actually reminds me of the big strap sided flasks.
> View attachment 230959


Sounds like me. If anything can go wrong will go wrong and spiral out of control hopelessly. Ending up in someone's backyard is a good one covered in slime...Kids will be having nightmares for years. Lol! I like the whiskey flasks. I am always good for one in the backpack. Picture of some flasks and my backpack. Short of falling backwards I am fine. Even then it is canvas. I can't hold on to anything. My hands have a bad habit of just forgetting I have something in my hand. After a while I will drop it if I don't stay focused. That’s why everyone gets bagged and backpacked.(it is loaded various pieces with bubble wrap and plastic bags to cover and keep from scratching one another. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Oct 17, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> The things I do to just to get crappy stuff. My main spot had high water, was muddy, and had currents. Very sketchy. Found a bottle on the only accessible bank and lost it stumbling over stupid huge weeds, which is stupid. Went to 2 other creeks in town and had pot luck. Tons of milk glass jars and only 3 bottles. I broke one with me stumbling AGAIN. I had a nasty encounter, when I got to the end of my journey. There was a ‘pool’ of trash and rotted wood. I wanted to get to the road near by so I thought “Well” - I regretted this. I went waist deep in this stew of ungodly substances and objects. Oh, and then to make it better, I was in someone’s back yard when I got out of the swamp. Well, I tried following the creek (barley one anymore) until I got to a huge, deep, pond (?) in it. So I had to run across someone’s backyard to the street nearby. ANYWAY, what’s the finds you may ask. Here. I actually like the prohibition bottle, never seen one in that size before. Hesitated to take it but stumbled apon it again and took it. Maybe I should have a rule if I want to take something in the first place, I should probably go with my instinct and take it. It actually reminds me of the big strap sided flasks.
> View attachment 230959


There's no doubt this hobby can stretch you to the limit! I recall an evening dive where my finds were fantastic, but it was a long, long swim downstream. As light was fading, I was loaded down with booty, so much so that I elected to make the return journey on the surface. After a while I found my load placement was too cumbersome, so I moved to shallower water to re-adjust my bags of loot; in doing so, I placed them on the bottom so that I might adjust my gear. Unbeknownst to my fatigue-addled brain, I had drifted a ways while re-adjusting, so when next I looked down to retrieve my loot it was nowhere in sight! A cold stab of panic shot through me! Blessedly, that shot of adrenalin cleared my head & I began a coordinated search, retrieving my goodies in short order - WHEW! Now, back to the business of getting back to my car! Off I went, finning strongly, anxious to escape the encroaching darkness. Every now & then I'd look behind me, searching for landmarks that would indicate my parking area; on & on I swam, the load getting heavier by the minute. When next I looked back, to my relative horror, I see a bridge, which could only mean I'd been swimming in the wrong direction! ACK! I spun around, put my head down & drained my last reserves of strength in an all-out dash for home! Finally, I reached my entry point, remembering then what an awkward, stumbling goo-pit was my entry/egress area. With every stumble my treasures would clink & rattle, filling me with the dread of damage; however, I managed to remove myself from the quagmire with all finds intact! To home, a nice cold beer & a well-earned, exhausted sleep!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 17, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> There's no doubt this hobby can stretch you to the limit! I recall an evening dive where my finds were fantastic, but it was a long, long swim downstream. As light was fading, I was loaded down with booty, so much so that I elected to make the return journey on the surface. After a while I found my load placement was too cumbersome, so I moved to shallower water to re-adjust my bags of loot; in doing so, I placed them on the bottom so that I might adjust my gear. Unbeknownst to my fatigue-addled brain, I had drifted a ways while re-adjusting, so when next I looked down to retrieve my loot it was nowhere in sight! A cold stab of panic shot through me! Blessedly, that shot of adrenalin cleared my head & I began a coordinated search, retrieving my goodies in short order - WHEW! Now, back to the business of getting back to my car! Off I went, finning strongly, anxious to escape the encroaching darkness. Every now & then I'd look behind me, searching for landmarks that would indicate my parking area; on & on I swam, the load getting heavier by the minute. When next I looked back, to my relative horror, I see a bridge, which could only mean I'd been swimming in the wrong direction! ACK! I spun around, put my head down & drained my last reserves of strength in an all-out dash for home! Finally, I reached my entry point, remembering then what an awkward, stumbling goo-pit was my entry/egress area. With every stumble my treasures would clink & rattle, filling me with the dread of damage; however, I managed to remove myself from the quagmire with all finds intact! To home, a nice cold beer & a well-earned, exhausted sleep!


You should try writing a book! Great story telling.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sounds like me. If anything can go wrong will go wrong and spiral out of control hopelessly. Ending up in someone's backyard is a good one covered in slime...Kids will be having nightmares for years. Lol! I like the whiskey flasks. I am always good for one in the backpack. Picture of some flasks and my backpack. Short of falling backwards I am fine. Even then it is canvas. I can't hold on to anything. My hands have a bad habit of just forgetting I have something in my hand. After a while I will drop it if I don't stay focused. That’s why everyone gets bagged and backpacked.(it is loaded various pieces with bubble wrap and plastic bags to cover and keep from scratching one another.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I put the good stuff in the back pack, and the junky stuff in the big bag. I only take extra care of museum quality items.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 17, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I put the good stuff in the back pack, and the junky stuff in the big bag. I only take extra care of museum quality items.


Bubble wrap and bag the good stuff is right. If it's crap I try not to take it, unless I have a question about a shard of embossed glass.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 17, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> There's no doubt this hobby can stretch you to the limit! I recall an evening dive where my finds were fantastic, but it was a long, long swim downstream. As light was fading, I was loaded down with booty, so much so that I elected to make the return journey on the surface. After a while I found my load placement was too cumbersome, so I moved to shallower water to re-adjust my bags of loot; in doing so, I placed them on the bottom so that I might adjust my gear. Unbeknownst to my fatigue-addled brain, I had drifted a ways while re-adjusting, so when next I looked down to retrieve my loot it was nowhere in sight! A cold stab of panic shot through me! Blessedly, that shot of adrenalin cleared my head & I began a coordinated search, retrieving my goodies in short order - WHEW! Now, back to the business of getting back to my car! Off I went, finning strongly, anxious to escape the encroaching darkness. Every now & then I'd look behind me, searching for landmarks that would indicate my parking area; on & on I swam, the load getting heavier by the minute. When next I looked back, to my relative horror, I see a bridge, which could only mean I'd been swimming in the wrong direction! ACK! I spun around, put my head down & drained my last reserves of strength in an all-out dash for home! Finally, I reached my entry point, remembering then what an awkward, stumbling goo-pit was my entry/egress area. With every stumble my treasures would clink & rattle, filling me with the dread of damage; however, I managed to remove myself from the quagmire with all finds intact! To home, a nice cold beer & a well-earned, exhausted sleep!


That was good. I am almost drained reading your story. I hate when the sun goes down and I'm on land. I don't know how you deal with night and the water.  Love you posts and finds!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Bubble wrap and bag the good stuff is right. If it's crap I try not to take it, unless I have a question about a shard of embossed glass.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Well, I live on 80 acres of land. So there is plenty of space. I’m a selective hoarder for bottles I find.


----------



## RCO (Oct 17, 2021)

i don't know have good and bad weeks here , sometimes find very little and then other weeks find all kinds of neat items . 

just found a very large former municipal dump site on a wooded hillside , not sure there is anything old there but worth another look


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 17, 2021)

RCO said:


> i don't know have good and bad weeks here , sometimes find very little and then other weeks find all kinds of neat items .
> 
> just found a very large former municipal dump site on a wooded hillside , not sure there is anything old there but worth another look


Roots may be a problem if it’s heavily forested. Grab a cutter and dig down to see if it turns old.


----------



## RCO (Oct 17, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Roots may be a problem if it’s heavily forested. Grab a cutter and dig down to see if it turns old.



i'll try and take some pictures its rather hard to believe whats there , it appears to have been well used and mostly forgotten since it closed in the 70's


----------



## Len (Oct 20, 2021)

Deep Sea Dan,

Let me know when your book comes out. I nominate you for the Seal Team of our Antique Bottle Site.


----------

